# Anybody know anything about snails?



## Vfowler (Aug 3, 2013)

Within the last three months I've added two snails to my betta fish's tank. They seem to be getting along well other than the occasional flaring (Fish -- yes, that's his name -- doesn't seem to like the color orange for some reason), but about a week ago I noticed a little spot on the crown of my snail's shell. It seems to be growing some. I took pictures, can anybody identify if this is dangerous or just part of the growing process?

http://i39.tinypic.com/153bu34.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/ct7xs.jpg

Thanks for any help I can get


----------

